# My first 2 band saw boxes



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Since I just got a new, quality band saw, I set it off on a maiden voyage to cut a few band saw boxes. The second of three wasn't thought out very well and the gap wouldn't close without the case cracking at glue-up. What is pictured are the two survivors.

This was my first ever try at band saw boxes so I gladly accept the one broken attempt as a legitimate learning tool.









































2-drawer box: Douglas fir with spalted maple on back and marble wood drawer pulls.

1-drawer box: Cedar with ebony pull.

Both are finished with spray enamel.


I enjoyed making these. I see a bunch more band saw boxes in my future. I'll be adding some to my stock of wooden wares to sell. Plus my wife loves these two boxes. I'll probably let her have both of these. She deserves them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow! those are very cool Steve. I really like the two drawer. You are a natural :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Kool, I like the single, but both are very nice.

Where are the pic's of build process?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Smith Brother said:


> Kool, I like the single, but both are very nice.
> 
> Where are the pic's of build process?
> 
> Dale in Indy


I didn't take any pictures of the builds in progress. 

I do like how quick and easy they are to make though. I need to glue up a bunch of blocks and crank out a load of these. I still have a few more large solid cedar blocks I can use as well.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Your a natural Steve. Lol
Now your hooked. Those look better than my first ones I did. Oh!!!! Wait....it must be the new bandsaw. Laughing!!!!!
Once you understand the concept, there easy to make. Nice!!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I never made one of those, but you may have inspired me to give it a go. Can't decide if I should do it before or after my meds.:laughing:








 







.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I never made one of those, but you may have inspired me to give it a go. Can't decide if I should do it before or after my meds.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why choose? Let's see before and after boxes. :thumbsup:


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Since I just got a new, quality band saw, I set it off on a maiden voyage to cut a few band saw boxes. The second of three wasn't thought out very well and the gap wouldn't close without the case cracking at glue-up. What is pictured are the two survivors.
> 
> This was my first ever try at band saw boxes so I gladly accept the one broken attempt as a legitimate learning tool.
> 
> ...


i make lot's of bandsaw box's, once you start their are no end to making them, one thing don't forget to cut off the back before you cut out the drawer's , i bet you haven't done that , forget the back, than you have to make one, and not have the one that will match the back, it will be ok, only you know, also the drawer's set back in and not match the frount, here is why the 2 cut's of the band saw blade make's the box part smaller due to band saw blade, here is what i do is use the little stick on pad's, or use a little piece of wood and put on the back of the drawer's . the little drawer pull's can be made out of anything, what i do us use a plug cutter and make lot's of plug's and cut them off with the band saw, putting the wood up right and they just keep falling out when you cut them, they will be roung , if that is what you want. your's are looking good, keep up the good work, if you want to see mine post and i will give the link thanks for reading


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

del schisler said:


> i make lot's of bandsaw box's, once you start their are no end to making them, one thing don't forget to cut off the back before you cut out the drawer's , i bet you haven't done that , forget the back, than you have to make one, and not have the one that will match the back, it will be ok, only you know, also the drawer's set back in and not match the frount, here is why the 2 cut's of the band saw blade make's the box part smaller due to band saw blade, here is what i do is use the little stick on pad's, or use a little piece of wood and put on the back of the drawer's . the little drawer pull's can be made out of anything, what i do us use a plug cutter and make lot's of plug's and cut them off with the band saw, putting the wood up right and they just keep falling out when you cut them, they will be roung , if that is what you want. your's are looking good, keep up the good work, if you want to see mine post and i will give the link thanks for reading


:laughing: My box with the spalted maple back has that maple back because I got ahead of myself and cut the drawers before cutting the back off. The worst part is that I was fully aware that I needed to cut off the back first. But I got distracted and, well, got ahead of myself. I even had my cut line marked already, yet still screwed up. :laughing:

You had some good tips there. Thanks. 

And heck yeah I want to see your boxes. :thumbsup:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow! Those are crazy cool band saw boxes. Love the color of the wood.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Both your band saw boxes look great. Like the use of the contrasting woods, very appealing and your finish is beautiful. Great job!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I got another one done yesterday. This one is cypress with Honduran rosewood pulls. There's a third drawer tucked away inside the biggest drawer. Whoever ends up with this box is welcome to keep that inner drawer or pull it out and toss it if it's in their way.

























I also started box in mahogany last night.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are awesome. Bandsaw boxes are definitely on my to-do list but I just haven't gotten around to making one yet. Maybe after the Hummer build, I will have to get one started.
Great work.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice work, I think I'm gonna go try my hand at this tonight


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Check you out! You're on a roll now. I just started my first couple band sawn boxes. They've been on my "list" for a looooooooong time now.

Really great work!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

mn pete said:


> Check you out! You're on a roll now. I just started my first couple band sawn boxes. They've been on my "list" for a looooooooong time now.
> 
> Really great work!


Yeah, it turns out the rumor is true: band saw boxes ARE fun to make. :thumbsup: There's no measurements and no tedious steps. Adhere to the basic principles and you can make it up as you go and get great results. At least that's MY strategy*. Each one has an organic quality to it that makes it unique.

You'll enjoy the process and the results, I'm sure. I look forward to seeing what you come up with.

* Well, I do at least decide on a general drawer arrangement before cutting them. And the one I'm doing now was chosen from a lineup of three full scale sketches I scribble down to fit the particular piece of mahogany I'd pulled out. But, in general, the outside shapes have been made up as the cut progressed.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I got the other box done. It's mahogany with pine pulls.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Shown with a lighter for scale.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Kool, maybe you could make one look like a ART DECO semi-truck car hauler, hehehe. 

I still haven't learned what BAND SAY YOU BOUGHT?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Smith Brother said:


> Kool, maybe you could make one look like a ART DECO semi-truck car hauler, hehehe.
> 
> I still haven't learned what BAND SAY YOU BOUGHT?
> 
> Dale in Indy


http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/anyone-own-have-opinion-rikon-10-325-band-saw-48747/


The semi-truck idea isn't too bad at all. You've got me thinking.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Look at you go!!!!
Your unstoppable Lol. It's addicting ain't it? 
Looks great Steve.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Wow!!!! Look at you go!!!!
> Your unstoppable Lol. It's addicting ain't it?
> Looks great Steve.


Thanks for the comments, guys. Yes it is, Dominick! It's great. But it's bad for the other projects I have going on. :laughing: Who cares though? I'm getting cool things made.

I often get bored with long drawn-out projects because I don't feel like I'm 'getting enough done'. So I love throwing in things like this to break up the monotony and to have periods of productivity. I don't at all mind the more involved projects (such as my on-going "Baileigh build"). But I need these intermissions to keep from feeling like I'm spinning my wheels. As long as I'm getting something (any project) finished every few days, or week or so, my shop time is satisfying and I have products to show for it.

The band saw boxes are a perfect thing to get products flowing again. The more involved projects can take the time they need to develop without my feeling rushed for completion. Man, is it nice to finally have a decent band saw.

I wish I'd tried band saw boxes years ago.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cool stuff, Steve! Looks like you are having a lot of fun with that!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Fun is good!

Dale in Indy


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Great looking boxes and congrat's on the new saw! :thumbsup:


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Stand back folks! He's a madman! Each of your boxes is better and better bud!


----------

